# 14mo pulling on lead - my arm almost got ripped out of its socket



## RebeccaSierra24 (Jul 25, 2011)

My boy Zen is so strong my arm almost gets ripped out of its socket. It's horrible because i love taking him for runs/walks. But he keeps getting stronger and I just can't take him anymore, and when he sees a person he starts charging for them (in a friendly way). He won't stop pulling and i've tried stopping every time he does it, but he ends up just jumping around to move.
I don't know what to do and he really needs to get out of the backyard and get rid of all his energy he gets throughout the day when i'm at uni.

could anyone please help?


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Do you do any obedience training? Prong collar will stop the pulling, but you need to train him to comply with your commands. Training will also use up his energy, both mentally and physically.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

How are the dog classes going? What does your instructor recommend? 

I know most of us start classes at about 6 months to prevent situations like this (because most of us would be in the same 'arm out of the socket' place). If your current classes/instructor isn't helping then I'd start looking at other trainers.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

14 months old and not leashed trained. it's time to train
and socialize. find a trainer or a class if you don't know
how to train. train and sociialize everyday and several 
times a day.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

While you are looking for another/better trainer, you may want to manage the situation with a Easy Walk Harness Product Description - Premier Pet

They attach in the front to help turn the dog, rather than allow the dog to drag you.









Fit is key and here's a video to explain:


----------



## rooandtree (May 13, 2012)

MaggieRoseLee said:


> While you are looking for another/better trainer, you may want to manage the situation with a Easy Walk Harness Product Description - Premier Pet
> 
> They attach in the front to help turn the dog, rather than allow the dog to drag you.
> 
> ...


 
Easy walk harness was a life savor for me!!! i was amazed how well it works!


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

easiest remedy is for you to turn and change directions.

Your dog wants to be out front, so when you turn, he has to correct.

He'll run ahead again, so be ready to turn again.

You might be a bit dizzy for a day or so but your dog will learn that he doesn't gain the lead by pulling.

your turns should take place the minute you feel the least tension on the lead, not when he's already pulling hard,

Good luck


----------

